# "You have too many water...containers..."



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

My mother came to visit and I asked for her help in re-designing my apartment. I know, big mistake there, but I have no eye for things non-functional and she's addicted to HGTV. I can appreciate a well planned out room, but I can't create it, nor do I really have the desire to put myself out doing so. And that's where functionality and aesthetics usually end up in a fender bender in my apartment.

Anyway, the first thing my mother said when she walked in was, "You have too many water...um...containers..." I think she was trying to be tactful, but really, it would have been just as tactful to say fish tanks or aquariums.

So, after a long battle (no argument, we're both too passive for that...) I won out. Although I do believe she still thinks I'm giving away one of them. Alas, no. (But hey, she won't be visiting for another several months ) I have my 29 gal, my 10gal, my niece's 5 gal, and a 5gal Hex I got for free from someone. That hasn't been set up yet so really only 3 had fish in them! Come on, you need a fry tank, possibly a second fry tank or isolation tank, and then two "real" tanks.

Psh, too many "water containers" my foot. I was prepared for this disagreement when I asked her for her help. I almost laughed out loud because she's so predictable it was inevitable this would be disagreed upon. And I was thinking of you guys the whole time thinking, "I know there are fishforum members who have whole rooms devoted to their fish! They're gonna love this conversation!" So thank you for your moral support (unbeknownst to you, I'm sure!).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

just tell her that it could be worse..you coulod be like me.....


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

loha, I have dreamed of things so beautiful.... lol


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

Lohachata, I love it! Indeed, I was thinking of something along these lines.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

lohachata said:


> just tell her that it could be worse..you coulod be like me.....


Naaaaaaaah ...................... ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There is always room to trade up to a bigger tank.


----------

